# Creepy or not creepy?



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 6, 2020)

Just managed to acquire this 1970s Donald Duck camera.
My partner thinks it's the creepiest thing he's seen. I'm still on the fence.
I know it's pretty rare and have not seen one listed for a long time.

The one eye contains the viewfinder and the other eye houses the lens. The tongue acts as the shutter. It sure is an interesting piece.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2020)

Creepy, but cool.


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2020)

100% creepy.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ok... There is soooooooooooo much I could say.......


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 6, 2020)

Say it!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 6, 2020)

It's creepy but I like it! Go take pictures with it, freak out the neighbors! lol I have a Mickey Mouse one but have never seen this Donald Duck camera. Great find!


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 6, 2020)

The weird thing is you turn it on its side to take a photo.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 7, 2020)

Creepy......


----------



## star camera company (Feb 7, 2020)

I’m Speechless!


----------



## limr (Feb 7, 2020)

It's the last thing you see before you die in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 7, 2020)

limr said:


> It's the last thing you see before you die in the Twilight Zone.


That and William Shatner.


----------



## limr (Feb 7, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > It's the last thing you see before you die in the Twilight Zone.
> ...



Or Burgess Meredith.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 7, 2020)

limr said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Well he at least played bad boy cowboys... 
Bill Shatner was a space slut.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah, that's a nightmare giver.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2020)

I think it's creepy.


----------



## star camera company (Feb 7, 2020)

Please.......Go out and make some Really Great images with the Doncam!!


----------



## otherprof (Feb 7, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Just managed to acquire this 1970s Donald Duck camera.
> My partner thinks it's the creepiest thing he's seen. I'm still on the fence.
> I know it's pretty rare and have not seen one listed for a long time.
> 
> ...


When Ducky met Chucky!


----------



## compur (Feb 7, 2020)

There was a Mickey Mouse version too. Both creepy as are many things Disney.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 7, 2020)

With children present. The only thing missing is the Chevy conversation van with the blacked out windows.....


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 7, 2020)

My McKeown's guide is a bit old (2001-2002) but looks like Donald had a price estimate of $100-150 back then. Not that bad.


----------



## NGH (Feb 8, 2020)

My wife and I agree (FYI she's a Disney employee) .... it's creepy


----------



## TWX (Feb 15, 2020)

Seems like something a serial abductor would use to further psychologically torture his kidnap victims while simultaneously creating pictures to use to try to extract ransoms.


----------



## jscraig07 (Feb 16, 2020)

Creepy, with an extra helping of that '70s plastic vibe.


----------



## star camera company (Feb 16, 2020)

........the shutter should go “Quack”


----------



## BillM (Feb 16, 2020)

How much did they demand to send him back alive ?


That gets to 87 on the creep o meter


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2020)

I missed this thread till now.

It's 100% creepy, and an absolute must-have. You did great to nab it.  

You totally need to go creep people out taking pictures with that thing, preferably on a beach where people already feel exposed.   Muahaha.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 19, 2020)

Not!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 24, 2020)

If you had not asked, I would have said "Some poor kid broke this toy on the gravel".

Since you asked, definitely Creepy


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 25, 2020)

Creepy yes, but love it.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 29, 2020)

Found a friend for him.



 

Not so creepy.


----------



## limr (Feb 29, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Found a friend for him.
> 
> View attachment 187747
> 
> Not so creepy.



See now that one isn't nearly as creepy. It's the eyes. They aren't bottomless black holes of evil like the other one are.


----------



## terri (Feb 29, 2020)

Yep, not creepy.   Just Mickey.


----------

